# TTRS rear wing deleted photos requested



## QuattroFever (Sep 5, 2011)

I feel there is approximately a 50/50 voting in this forum between the Audi TTRS having or not having the rear wing spoiler. I ordered my RS with the deleted option, just because maybe some days I will like to have a rear spoiler like the retractable wing, and some days maybe I will want to appreciate the full aerodynamic spectrum of TT. 

Can anyone post some pics of comparison? It will be very useful as I still have time to make any future changes.:thumbup:


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

enough can be found here: http://www.autogespot.com/nl/viewcars.php?type=Audi&type=Audi&cartype=TT-RS 17 pages.


----------



## QuattroFever (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks R5T!! I just found exactly the picture I was looking for:

http://www.autogespot.com/files/autogespot/files/09_09_2011/c571609092011213408_3.jpg

:banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

QuattroFever said:


> Thanks R5T!! I just found exactly the picture I was looking for:
> 
> http://www.autogespot.com/files/autogespot/files/09_09_2011/c571609092011213408_3.jpg
> 
> :banghead::banghead::banghead:


Is that a good picture, or a bad picture reaction?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

The TT RS need the fixed rear spoiler IMHO.


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

QuattroFever said:


> I feel there is approximately a 50/50 voting in this forum between the Audi TTRS having or not having the rear wing spoiler. I ordered my RS with the deleted option, just because maybe some days I will like to have a rear spoiler like the retractable wing, and some days maybe I will want to appreciate the full aerodynamic spectrum of TT.
> 
> Can anyone post some pics of comparison? It will be very useful as I still have time to make any future changes.:thumbup:


I think it would be more like a 90/10 split in favor of the fixed wing on the TTRS.

The thread on this forum titled 'TTRS order guide' has hundreds of photos. Without the rear wing, the TTRS looks almost like any other TTS or TT from the rear.

There is no difference in the aerodynamics of either the fixed wing or retractable spoiler. Published data suggests both eliminate the same amount of lift.

Initially, I thought I was too old for a car with a fixed wing. Now, I'm glad I ordered mine with the wing - it is part of what gives the TTRS it's own identity. And, it's really not that obtrusive or noticable at all. Nothing like the wing on my GT3 RS! 

In any event, look through the multitude of photos on this site (and the rest of the web for that matter - Google is your friend) and reconsider before it's too late.


----------



## QuattroFever (Sep 5, 2011)

Dr. Bill... thanks for your input. After reviewing many photos at all deferent angles & colors, I finally decided on changing my order to receive the RS with the full fixed wing. I was complacent with the retractable wing due to the fact it resembles the curvature of the rear, but after seeing photos with the wing hidden, it just looks like another TT. This said, wing added to my order:thumb up:

Also...does anyone know why the carbon fiber mirror add is so expensive? There has to be more in that option than folding mirrors.... zmaxautosport.com has carbon fiber inserts for the RS for 1/3rd what the original option cost ($1900:screwy




2012 AUDI TTRS: Suzuka Grey Metallic, Titanium Sport Pckg, Tech Pckg, Fixed rear wing
ETA: FEB 2012 upon my return to US


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

Definately making the right choice. I have been thinking of replacing mine with a carbon fiber version.


----------



## S5quattro (Jul 27, 2011)

*I prefer it*

I just wish the struts were silver like the EU ones.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

S5quattro said:


> I just wish the struts were silver like the EU ones.


The struts are silver with the Aluminum Optic package.


----------



## S5quattro (Jul 27, 2011)

*couldnt order the optic*

because I would lose the titanium wheel option.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

S5quattro said:


> because I would lose the titanium wheel option.


True. Maybe carefully mask the car and spoiler and paint the spoiler struts?


----------



## SKNKWRX (Sep 27, 1999)

S5quattro said:


> I just wish the struts were silver like the EU ones.


The struts are a separate part from the wing itself. You can remove it from the car and have it painted any color you wish. I had mine done matte aluminum when I installed the RS wing on my TTS.


----------



## aetommyboy (Aug 2, 2008)

This is just for anyone interested to see the wing in action. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txqhiH6oULI

To the OP. How are you loving your TT RS?


----------

